# Uber and Lyft Driver tax info



## Jakeinvegas (Jan 26, 2016)

ok so i live in NV NO STATE TAXES

I drive Uber and Lyft as 2nd jobs. 

I have ALL RECEIPTS for gas, oil changes, new tires, new brakes etc thats about $4k itself. 

Can we claim our business license, gas, oil changes, etc ?? Ive heard rumors yes, no, only part of this.. etc... 

any help ??


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

if you do the mile deduction, then you cant claim gas, oil, etc... the business license tho you should be able too


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Jakeinvegas said:


> ok so i live in NV NO STATE TAXES
> 
> I drive Uber and Lyft as 2nd jobs.
> 
> ...


If this your first year and you own your car, you can choose to deduct actual expenses based on the percentage of business vs personal miles. So if your mileage log shows 50% business use you deduct half the costs, deducting $2000 off your earnings. Most drivers get a better result using the standard mile rate. Things like your business license and portion of your cell phone bill for business use are separate from vehicle operating expenses, and are deductible. Google "IRS Publication 463." There are rules regarding whether you can switch between methods in later years.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional, but UberTaxPro is, so search for and read his posts.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Jakeinvegas said:


> ok so i live in NV NO STATE TAXES
> 
> I drive Uber and Lyft as 2nd jobs.
> 
> ...


You needed to be logging your mileage.

You can only deduct the portion of your expenses that is equal to your business use or take the per mile rate of 53.5c per mile.

So if for instance you had...
(these numbers are 100% fabricated to show how your math works)

10,000 business miles
10,000 personal miles

$4,000 in total vehicle expenses (with receipts)

You can deduct..

$2,000

Or you can deduct

$5,350 at the per mile rate.

Without a mileage log your up shniznit creek with a broken paddle and a broken down out outboard engine with no gas, with a leak in your boat... In a gator infested swamp, and you can hear banjos in the distance, and it's starting to rain, and your out of mosquito repellent.


----------

